# Old Eterna Pocket Watch



## eternist (Feb 26, 2012)

I have this *Eterna *watch in my property... it's about 100 years old, or less, I really don't know. Would like to sell it... so I'm interested to find out how much is it worth. Made specially for Serbian railroad, so the name Eterna itself is written in Cyrillic. Was part of limited series, if I'm not mistaken. Fully functional. Any help is appreciated, thnx










few other images


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mel`s not online at the moment so I`ll post this on his behalf...



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


 :wink2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

...................... and thanks for the excellent pic of your fingerprints!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'll give you a quid ^_^


----------



## eternist (Feb 26, 2012)

tixntox said:


> ...................... and thanks for the excellent pic of your fingerprints!


Actually, that's not my hand. :tongue2:

Jokes aside, I apologize for inconvenience. Also, I sure as hell didn't expect anyone to tell me the exact number, when referring to it's value. I just want to know it's approximate worth. If there is such thing. If it really doesn't worth more than a quid offered by pugster, I might as well just keep it for myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

interest withdrawn 

i think what mach posted goes for exact or approximate  , if you want to find its true worth the easy way is to put it on ebay with a Â£1 start and it will find its own lvl.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Trouble is there are lots of these "Railroad" watches about but they are not real accredited ones, by that i mean the Railroad at the time would set out certain criteria and features the movement would have to be a "Railroad" movement. So when you take the back off of yours it should look pretty special inside........... will upload a railroad movement pic for you...........

The "Railroad" pocket watches came about due to two trains colliding and many people died in America, this was due to the poor time keeping and one of the trains was in the wrong place......... hence a board was set up for accurate watches and the term "Railroad" watch was used, these watches have a very high quality and excellent time keeping characteristics.........

I would guesstimate your watch to be worth less than Â£50, even less if the dial is damaged ( can't see if yours is ) If the watch is Silver then could be nearer 3 figures, as already said put it on ebay and see what it goes for, or set a reserve or else it might sell for just Â£1


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Your watch is a Nickel Plated Yugoslavia Railway Watch & is collectible, it probably dates between 1915-1940 approx, on the inner case it should state a Gran Prix award, & several medallions, also Eterna will be spelt in English. This model would have likely belonged to a station master, the caliber is most likely a 20' 485 by Eterna.

This appeals to Cyrillic collectors & Railway collectors, Does the watch have the picture of a steam train on the outer case & YAS?

Condition is paramount ref value it is difficult to say, but quality also costs money, describe it well on Ebay take good photographs & I think you will be happy with the outcome.

Here is a picture of mine


----------



## Len (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Martinzx,

Your watch looks really interesting. Todate I have only looked at English watches up to the late 1800s, but looking at yours, I think that I should review my criteria.

Cheers,

Len


----------

